# Flat Top Hair Do!



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

Hey there! 

Question, I am wondering how to get Jax's hair on his head to stick up again. I think if we cut it shorter it'll stick up a bit as opposed to the flat top he has now. 

Here is how we want it again:








This too:









Here is it now:









Suggestions?! Thanks!


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

I am by no means an expert, but I think that maybe it isnt sticking up anymore because he has more of an adult coat now and the texture of his coat is different...Maybe someone else can help you out though!!


----------



## villemo (Aug 21, 2006)

i think it´s a little bit too long.
every time i cut steinis hair he gets his puppy-look back and all hair stands up on his little head


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

> i think it´s a little bit too long.
> every time i cut steinis hair he gets his puppy-look back and all hair stands up on his little head[/B]


Do you use scissors? How do you cut that hair w/out really butchering it? I'd like to do it, so I get it how I want it, but I don't really know how/where to start...


----------



## jadey (Nov 2, 2006)

i think jax is adorable, and i am not an expert either but i agree with krystal


----------



## wooflife (Aug 8, 2007)

It may be coat texture like Krystal said but it wouldn't hurt to try cutting it. 

If you are going to cut it try using Thinning Shears - you can get them at most pet stores... they leave some hair longer and some shorter so that you don't get the hard line from straight scissors. It will also take some weight out of the hair and help it stand up a bit. Just like your stylist uses on you. 

If it's coat texture it will still lay flat after it's cut- but you might get some better bed head effects in the morning. :biggrin: 

Leslie


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

It may need to be shorter or you can moose it! :smpullhair:


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Is it long enough to put up in a little topknot? I think he looks adorable!


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

> Is it long enough to put up in a little topknot? I think he looks adorable![/B]


Thank you. I think he's adorable too, but want the bed head again 

I haven't tried in a long time to put it in a top knot and I just did. There's definitely enough there. Although, that's just too much work to do every day  I'm too afraid to cut it myself, and he can't go to the groomer for about a week and a half, b/c of his neuter. And I'm not sure if I want to take him to the same lady again. She didn't do a very good job on his head last time. I think she just used the clippers. It is difficult to cut that hair and not butcher it?


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

Maybe you could find a groomer who would just trim hair back to the bed head look. Other than that I am not much help. I too am afraid to come near Maggie's hair with scissors! :biggrin:


----------



## Carla (Aug 30, 2005)

I believe most groomers will just cut the hair on his head and it's a great way to try a new groomer. You'll have the best luck getting what you want if you take a photo of Jax showing his hair the way you want it. 

Carla & Shotzi


----------



## villemo (Aug 21, 2006)

> Do you use scissors? How do you cut that hair w/out really butchering it? I'd like to do it, so I get it how I want it, but I don't really know how/where to start... [/B]


yes.
i cut it in two sections...









first put all in a lose topknot and cut above the band (pink) - so it gehts the different length

then the *blue* between two fingers but here i try to cut it in a zigzag - no flat line - to get the natural look.

thats the result


----------

